# Training break before trial?



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone feels taking a few days off of training right before a trial is beneficial?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Unless you and your dog both have a lot of experience, I wouldn't.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For Karlo, less is more when it comes to trial week. I will take him on the field if it is a new one to him and work on what we need at that time, but don't over do it. Running blinds is a given. I think it depends on the dog.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Depends on the dog, for sure.


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree depends on the dog. I did 4 trials to figure this what works for the dog and me. 
What I discovered was I do go to the field a week before, do blinds, also do some jumps if they are different in appearance, I do a long down and a go out.

With my dog less is more. I do nothing the week before


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I guess it will be seeing if regular training makes it good or bad and then go from there since it is my first!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

One thing is to not change anything a few weeks prior to trial.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Absolutely!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The couple of weeks before a trial, I only work on something we have a problem with. For instance, before our first tracking trial we were having a bit of a problem with articles. I worked on articles once that period. She did fine. I quit working until the trial. We got the best tracking score of the trial. 

Similarly with the BH on both dogs -- just backed off - didn't do club the week before the trial, did a brief bit of play on the new field the night before the trial on the time it was at a new field.


----------

